# What's better? WD My Book or WD Elements?



## raisethe3

BUMP....anyone? I am about to buy one, but not sure which one I should go for.


----------



## rui-no-onna

Whichever is cheaper. They use the same drives. The Elements is a basic external hard drive while the My Book comes with value added software (which I always delete anyway).

Personally, I think you're better off buying a 3.5" bare drive and USB 3.0 enclosure than getting either of these drives.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rui-no-onna*
> 
> Whichever is cheaper. They use the same drives. The Elements is a basic external hard drive while the My Book comes with value added software (which I always delete anyway).
> 
> Personally, I think you're better off buying a 3.5" bare drive and USB 3.0 enclosure than getting either of these drives.


Thanks for the reply. I kind of don't want the hassle of buying a separate enclosure and doing all the work myself. Wouldn't that cost more? I am in need of external drive since I will be transporting files that I am sharing with friends. So I just wonder if anyone have any experience as with the two.

Thanks.


----------



## KSIMP88

How much $$?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> How much $$?


They usually come on sale $99.


----------



## KSIMP88

How many TB? 1 or 2?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> How many TB? 1 or 2?


2TB sir.


----------



## KSIMP88

Yeah. Just get the cheapest one.


----------

